# Titus Talks



## Arnold (Mar 24, 2015)

by Craig Titus Question: Have you ever experienced any negative side effects as a result of using HGH (human growth hormone)? Answer: To be totally honest I have experienced several of the negative side effects associated with HGH. I can also say the desired results from using HGH, once I discovered the proper dosage, far

*Read More...*


----------

